# Lua nova vs Eclipse



## Sistema Solar (14 Abr 2011 às 21:45)

Boas!

Tenho uma dúvida que não consigo encontrar resposta:

Qual a diferença entre uma lua nova e um eclipse?

Numa lua nova a lua está entre o sol e a terra.

Num eclipse a lua está também entre o sol e a terra. 

Então quais as diferenças?

Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2011 às 22:00)

Sistema Solar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida que não consigo encontrar resposta:
> 
> ...



Olá!

Na lua nova tens a lua entre o sol e a terra, e por isso só em lua nova poderá haver eclipses parciais ou totais do sol. (A Lua tapa o sol).

Na lua cheia tens a terra entre a lua e o sol, e por isso é em lua cheia que podes ter eclipses da lua. (A terra tapa a luz do sol).


----------



## Sistema Solar (14 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

Sim...eu percebi isso.
Mas entao porque e que de 29 em 29 dias não há eclipses?
O que diferencia uma simples lua nova e um eclipse lunar?


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2011 às 22:54)

Sistema Solar disse:


> Sim...eu percebi isso.
> Mas entao porque e que de 29 em 29 dias não há eclipses?
> O que diferencia uma simples lua nova e um eclipse lunar?



Num eclipse lunar, a Terra está entre o Sol e a Lua:






Na Lua Nova, e como já aqui foi dito, a Lua está entre o Sol e a Terra:


----------



## Z13 (14 Abr 2011 às 22:58)

Sistema Solar disse:


> Sim...eu percebi isso.
> Mas entao porque e que de 29 em 29 dias não há eclipses?
> O que diferencia uma simples lua nova e um eclipse lunar?



O ângulo a que ela passa à nossa frente. Não passa necessariamente no mesmo plano terra-sol, ou seja, se imaginarmos um plano que una a terra ao sol, a lua vai-o cruzando varias vezes ora mais para cima ora mais para baixo... só acontecem eclipses quando ela cruza esse plano exactamente num dia de lua nova. (à nossa frente para o sol)


----------



## Sistema Solar (15 Abr 2011 às 11:48)

Peço desculpa.
O que queria dizer aqui:


> Sim...eu percebi isso.
> Mas entao porque e que de 29 em 29 dias não há eclipses?
> O que diferencia uma simples lua nova e um eclipse lunar?



Era:
O que diferencia uma simples lua nova e um eclipse *SOLAR*?

Mas penso que já percebi, é a distancia a que a lua passa.
Mas se a lua tem uma órbita elíptica, de 29,5 dias em 29,5 dias não está precisamente no mesmo sitio?


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2011 às 12:14)

Sistema Solar disse:


> Peço desculpa.
> O que queria dizer aqui:
> 
> 
> ...




Penso que a tua questão é respondida aqui:



> It might be expected that once every month when the Moon passes between Earth and the Sun during a new moon, its shadow would fall on Earth causing a solar eclipse. Likewise, during every full moon one might expect the Earth's shadow to fall on the Moon, causing a lunar eclipse. *Solar and lunar eclipses are not observed every month because the plane of the Moon's orbit around the Earth is tilted by about five degrees with respect to the plane of Earth's orbit around the Sun (the plane of the ecliptic)*. Thus, when new and full moons occur, the Moon usually lies to the north or south of a direct line through the Earth and Sun. Although an eclipse can only occur when the Moon is either new or full, it must also be positioned very near the intersection of Earth's orbit plane about the Sun and the Moon's orbit plane about the Earth (that is, at one of its nodes). This happens about twice per year, and so there are between four and seven eclipses in a calendar year. Most of these are quite insignificant; major eclipses of the Moon or Sun are rare.



Retirado de http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_phase

Ou seja, tem a ver com o ângulo da órbita da Lua, que está desviado, em cerca de 5º, em relação ao plano da órbita da Terra em volta do Sol. Para que ocorra eclipse, tem que haver uma perfeita conjugação da posição da Terra, Lua e Sol.


----------



## Sistema Solar (15 Abr 2011 às 13:10)

É mesmo isso.
Obrigado.


----------

